# Sorry in advance for the shock factor.



## Darrin (May 24, 2020)

Finished these up for myself tonight.
I don’t expect many of you to understand, but thought I’d share.


----------



## tomtedesco (May 24, 2020)

They look good.


----------



## aldjmc (May 24, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 25, 2020)

Not sure how to start a reply. The last thing I want to do is start an argument or hurt anyone’s feelings. You correct I don’t understand the purpose but I can respect the craftsmanship. You did a nice job and I’ll bet their smooth as silk if that your ears that’s in the picture!! As in no splinters. Ha Ha. Thanks for sharing and no judgment here. To each his own. I’ve also found that there are techniques in other crafts and hobbies that are useful in some of the things I do. So it never bothers me to go to section of a store because you never know what you might stumble across. Take Care.


----------



## mark james (May 25, 2020)

At least you got a custom fit!  Nice grain.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (May 25, 2020)

Nice job and don't mind the haters. Would I wear them no, have I done worse to my body.... probably. That is why served, to give you the choice to do what you want so long as it doesn't infringe upon others rights. Again, nice job.


----------



## Brandy (May 25, 2020)

I have a few friends who wear these. Nice job! They look great. What is your secret for making them perfectly round and the same size?


----------



## Lucky2 (May 25, 2020)

Yeah, definitely not a pair of pens, to each their own.

Len


----------



## wolf creek knives (May 25, 2020)

I've seen a lot worse and heck, it's your body.  I was in the Denver airport one time and saw a lady with a butterfly tattooed on her face, and I mean her whole face.  Now that's a shock factor!


----------



## Darrin (May 25, 2020)

Brandy said:


> I have a few friends who wear these. Nice job! They look great. What is your secret for making them perfectly round and the same size?


Turning them both at the same time I’ve found makes a huge difference.


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 25, 2020)

What ever turns
s your crank , if you are happy with them that’s great.


----------



## Jarod888 (May 25, 2020)

Hi! Great turning! I'm curious what you use as a finish? Or are they left natural?

Especially on this Memorial day, I'm glad a lot of us (most), but I know there are some out there who do not enjoy the freedoms we've been afforded by lives lost in wars' past, that you have the freedom, willingness and ability to do what makes you happy, both in expression and hobby. 

Continue to do great turnings; being different is what makes us all similar and we are better for those differences. Without similarity, difference wouldn't be important. 

"I may not agree with what you have to say, (or how you express yourself), but I'll defend to death your right to say it (and your freedom of expression). -Modified quote of Voltaire, adapted to, today.-


----------



## Darrin (May 25, 2020)

Jarod888 said:


> Hi! Great turning! I'm curious what you use as a finish? Or are they left natural?
> 
> Especially on this Memorial day, I'm glad a lot of us (most), but I know there are some out there who do not enjoy the freedoms we've been afforded by lives lost in wars' past, that you have the freedom, willingness and ability to do what makes you happy, both in expression and hobby.
> 
> ...



I use Jojoba oil because it’s body safe for this application. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## showcaser (May 25, 2020)

Neat stuff Darrin, Make sure you check out other woods toxicity for allergic reactions. 





						The Wood Database
					

Explore the woods, break out of the ordinary. Identifying and using hundreds of woods worldwide.




					www.wood-database.com
				



 cocobolo eats me up!  BTW  admins Love that ignore feature!


----------



## Darrin (May 25, 2020)

showcaser said:


> Neat stuff Darrin, Make sure you check out other woods toxicity for allergic reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I helped write and document these woods almost a decade ago for a small community called IAM or BME. Anything in the rosewood family is extremely toxic to people. I only use 8 types of wood for these, but I think it’s awesome you have done your homework on this man!


----------



## WriteON (May 25, 2020)

Nice job. I "wood" not do it but ....nice job. Looks better than open/void. It's definitely creative. However if I did proceed I'd use the nicest piece of ebony or exotic burl I could find.


----------



## Darrin (May 25, 2020)

WriteON said:


> Nice job. I "wood" not do it but ....nice job. Looks better than open/void. It's definitely creative. However if I did proceed I'd use the nicest piece of ebony or exotic burl I could find.


Ebony is a perfect wood for this application.


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 25, 2020)

Will need to keep these in mind for the younger of my two daughters. If she gives me a size, will it be a measurement or will I need to convert from some other number?


----------



## mark james (May 25, 2020)

I bet Corian and many Acrylics would be awesome also.  I prefer wood for most of my turnings, but for these I bet other materials would work well.


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 25, 2020)

Should I see end grain?


----------



## robutacion (May 26, 2020)

OK, OK so, I'm an old fart with a strong belief in people's freedom to do/be what they so desire so, no issues there, however, and with all due respect, I hope that someone helps me to understand the reason for things like these, I mean, I would assume there has to be a reason or there should mean something right...? my ignorance is, what does it mean...???

Why do I ask this question here, you probably won't believe how many folks have contacted me and purchased woods that are suitable to turn these type "things" I even turned some for someone based on measurements provided by him so, I'm not new to this issue but every single time I asked these questions, why only men seem to want these things and what's their meaning...? I have been puzzled and amazed by the fact that not a single one of them manage to answer or wanted to answer so, it created another question and there is, why...?

I apologise for my bluntness on the issue I have been intrigued for years.

Cheers
George


----------



## Darrin (May 28, 2020)

robutacion said:


> OK, OK so, I'm an old fart with a strong belief in people's freedom to do/be what they so desire so, no issues there, however, and with all due respect, I hope that someone helps me to understand the reason for things like these, I mean, I would assume there has to be a reason or there should mean something right...? my ignorance is, what does it mean...???
> 
> Why do I ask this question here, you probably won't believe how many folks have contacted me and purchased woods that are suitable to turn these type "things" I even turned some for someone based on measurements provided by him so, I'm not new to this issue but every single time I asked these questions, why only men seem to want these things and what's their meaning...? I have been puzzled and amazed by the fact that not a single one of them manage to answer or wanted to answer so, it created another question and there is, why...?
> 
> ...


It’s honestly really a simple question to answer George.
I did it because I like the way it looks.
No offense taken either, by the way.
I started making these about a decade ago and that led me into penturning.
Now you’re all caught up lol.


----------



## robutacion (May 29, 2020)

Darrin said:


> It’s honestly really a simple question to answer George.
> I did it because I like the way it looks.
> No offense taken either, by the way.
> I started making these about a decade ago and that led me into penturning.
> Now you’re all caught up lol.


I appreciate your response, thank you...! 

Cheers
George


----------

